# PC system requirements for GTA V !!!



## shafi135 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi
Can anyone tell me my pc is good for coming gta 5?
Here are my specs:

Amd phenom ll x 6 1090t @ 3.6 Ghz
Ati radeon 6570 2gb x 2 crossfired
ram 12 Gb
Is that enough
Everyone is saying that the gta v system requirements are gonna be insane.........
So,I`m worrying about that
Somebody says it requires 8 core cpu and 16 gb ram and minimum ati radeon 6990 !!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

shafi135 said:


> Somebody says it requires 8 core cpu and 16 gb ram and minimum ati radeon 6990 !!!


I'm not even a gamer and I can tell that's totally incorrect. Why would a company make a product that 95% of the populace wouldn't be able to play?

from what I could gather via google, the specs are below:

Operating System: Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 3 GHz or similar
RAM: 3 GB
HDD: 20 GB free disk space
Graphics: 512 MB Graphics Memory
Sound Card: DirectX 9 Compatible
DirectX: Version 9
Supported Graphics Cards: Nvidia 8600 or ATI 3870


----------



## shafi135 (Feb 21, 2012)

WoW!!!
512mb graphics memory!!!
3Gb ram!!!
3Ghz!!!
R u sure???
This is too low
Because the map is big.....
Ok,from now no confusion....just waiting for that to come out
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

google GTA 5 requirements.


----------



## shafi135 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is the link who says insane requirements:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Grand-Theft-Auto-V-GTA-V/112049835559444?sk=app_158086484245654
They opened facebook with that....
I got it!!!
I believe in you...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

sorry, don't do facebook.

Look at it this way; let's say that a car manufacturer spent millions designing a new car, and then said that you had to be 7'6" tall and over 375 pounds to drive it.

Think they'd make any money?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

This may come as a shock to you, shafi135, but Facebook is not always a legitimate source of information.  Anyone with access to the Internet can put up a Facebook page.

I'm sure Electronic Arts can afford to hire people who know how to write English correctly.


----------



## shafi135 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmmmm...........
Thats r8
Actually Gta 4 still lags in my PC [sometimes] with "Enb series"<<<It`s a mod
If gta v comes with crossfire compatible as BF3
It will be good for me..
Gta v will break all of previous game records of the world!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Ya know, I think I've played one of the GTA's once for about 20 minutes, but that's it......not my style, unfortunately.

with your specs, there is no way anything shy of making a music video should lag. Where did you get the game from?


----------



## shafi135 (Feb 21, 2012)

I got it from shop.I don`t play gta Iv now.
It`s been many days it released.
Hmmm...
It`s not my style too...
I`m a 3d modeler and programmer...
But,I sometimes play flight simulator x.
Because I wanted to be a pilot.
So just making myself happpy as a virtual pilot !!! LoL...


----------

